# Tires at the birds



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

If you need something or something different guys, look up Kenny Collins from KC Racing. He is going to have a full stock of compounds from Murdock R/C & Performance available. Good luck to everyone

Rob @ Murdock R/C & Performance


----------

